# Switch to a Walbro fuel pump?



## dieselerik (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got an 86 GTI and need to replace the fuel take as it's developed a leak. Before reading the fine print I bought a MK3 fuel tank swap kit. Now that I've been reading I see that the standard MK3 fuel pump won't supply enough pressure for my GTI. Should I replace the fuel pump with the two MK2 fuel pumps or just switch to a walbro 255 (or is there a different recommended one) fuel pump? I've done a poop-ton of engine work before but this is my first time to mess with a fuel tank/pump so any help or knowledge is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

A lot of people (actually only a few documented) opt for a Walbro in line.
I have not done so, but it seems you have developed the dreaded leaking reservoir syndrome.
Good luck finding the 65mm housing. Just about everyone you might find for sale is a gamble.
My brother and I pulled one from a Passat 9a and after we spent about 4-5 hours finessing adaption components, we were hugely disappointed to find it leaking just a little less than the stock one we pulled.

To your post, I am not certain if the smaller (digi) pump will supply the pressure or if you can even adapter the MKII CIS-E accumulator, filter, and supply arangements that easily. I guess if you bought it, you could try, but your 65mm 86 GTI pump won't fit the ~56mm housing.

I am working on something to fix my brothers car and if it works I would be happy to sell on to you, but I need a little time to pilot it.
It would work with the stock pump and cost a bit less than starting from scratch with a custom walbro setup.

Hit me up via PM and we could talk further.


----------



## jafern14 (Sep 18, 2014)

I too am having this same problem and would like to know if you've found a solution to the problem that is a more permanent fix than just finding a new housing and having the problem happen again.


----------



## Dr.Jeff (Oct 30, 2013)

I have been working on a replacement pump for mine and found some interesting things about Bosch pumps.
Seems that Bosch has 'streamlined' their line of pumps with a new limited set of part numbers, where one pump is intended to replace several of the old numbers. Unfortunately I've had bad luck with these new units. It's not only the pump body that's a different size, but the fittings are also not the same as the originals. So they include special fittings that allow them to be installed, though not a direct perfect fit. Even worse however, the new pumps do not have the same out-put as before...despite their claim that they do. Before installing the new one I bench tested it with a pressure/flow test rig and it is nowhere near the recommended specs. I contacted Bosch technical support and they have no answer other than to request a refund from the retailer.
I'm starting to think that going to a Walbro or other aftermarket replacement might be the answer.


----------

